
Helicopter derives Power from its blades (Could make Drones self-sustainable?) - svepuri
http://www.thebetterindia.com/35731/iisc-students-win-at-student-design-competition/
======
svepuri
Almost all Quadcopters have a short flight time. According to
DroneLifeStyle.com, it’s usually between 10-20 minutes. It is advised to carry
an extra battery, or even several. Unfortunately, the recharging times range
from 45-90 minutes. Looks like doing tricks and flips or changing altitude
drains the battery because of the increase in power used on the motors.
[http://dronelifestyle.com/drone-buying-
guide/](http://dronelifestyle.com/drone-buying-guide/)

Perhaps this new technology will give a new life to drones (quadcopters) by
making them self-sustainable in terms of energy consumption and production.

~~~
sigmar
I've googled around but can't find any details about how the power generation
works. Perhaps because it is in the process of being patented and they want to
keep it quiet for the time being. Where does the energy come from? The only
explanation I could find: "harvest energy from blade oscillations present in
the rotor blades of the aerial vehicles" makes it seem like they misunderstand
thermodynamics.

